# Making new friends in brizzle?



## trashpony (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello brizzle peeps 

I have a friend who's lived in Bristol for years and is mid 40s, recently divorced. She wants to get out and about and go clubbing again but all her friends are couples who stay in with their kids. She shares childcare with her ex so has every other weekend free. Any ideas where can she go to meet people who want to go clubbing but aren't much younger than her (or at least a mixed age crowd)? She had hoped that urban might be the answer but I don't think you lot get together much do you?

Any ideas?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2008)

Ohhh she's lucky! The Brizzle lot are (seem anyway) FUN!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2008)

Woman 40s, likes dance music eh ??







Drum and bass or deeeeeep house ?

(sadly there aren't any decent nights in Bristol these days  )
.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

trashpony said:


> Hello brizzle peeps
> 
> I have a friend who's lived in Bristol for years and is mid 40s, recently divorced. She wants to get out and about and go clubbing again but all her friends are couples who stay in with their kids. She shares childcare with her ex so has every other weekend free. Any ideas where can she go to meet people who want to go clubbing but aren't much younger than her (or at least a mixed age crowd)? She had hoped that urban might be the answer but I don't think you lot get together much do you?
> 
> Any ideas?



We don't go clubbing as often as we used to but keep an eye out on the Bristol forum for special nights...usually drum and bass or techno/tribal.

What sort of dance music is she into?

Hopefully one of the best nights on the Bristol calander wil be happening soonish (usually March) and she is more than welcome to tag along then.Be good to have someone my own age to help me keep the young ones in check


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 28, 2008)

There's one!! ^^^    V V  V


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ohhh she's lucky! The Brizzle lot are (seem anyway) FUN!




ARE no SEEM about it...as yu will soon find out for yourself in the not to distant future my dear


----------



## trashpony (Jan 28, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ARE no SEEM about it...as yu will soon find out for yourself in the not to distant future my dear



Ooh a lesser-spotted brizzle bird 

Ta v much fizzer. Will let her know. I've got no idea what kind of music she's into - this clubbing thing is a new thing for her I think. Her ex was into staying in and they'd been together since art college so I think she's discovering all sorts of stuff she's into. I think I'll get her to join teh boards and then she can see for herself how fun you are


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 28, 2008)

trashpony said:


> Ooh a lesser-spotted brizzle bird
> 
> Ta v much fizzer. Will let her know. I've got no idea what kind of music she's into - this clubbing thing is a new thing for her I think. Her ex was into staying in and they'd been together since art college so I think she's discovering all sorts of stuff she's into. I think I'll get her to join teh boards and then she can see for herself how fun you are



Hey, it's never too late to explore


----------



## breasticles (Jan 29, 2008)

a mate of mine and i went out dancing to celebrate her 41st birthday last weekend. the club (western soul at native) was full of lissome youths photographing each other with their mobile phones. wtf? one kiddie kept sidling up to us on the dancefloor and dancing in what he probably thought was a provocative manner, whilst his friends endlessly documented the hilarity of it. i am terrified that i will be on facebook at some point and find a group on the bristol network called 'GRABAGRANNY/ BOGLE WITH A FAT BIRD' and there'll be all these pictures of me, trying to dance, whilst this inebriated child is standing next to me with his groin out. fucking facebook.

anyway sorry. point of the thread. i will be following this thread with interest- i miss clubbing but would like suggestions for places with an older, less off- it crowd. hands in the air= great. gurning? not so much.


----------



## Geri (Jan 29, 2008)

Where the heck is Native?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 29, 2008)

Geri said:


> Where the heck is Native?



Yes, wtf is that? and l

ess 'off-it' crowd? I can match the older bit but the 'off it' part i'm not so sure lol


----------



## breasticles (Jan 30, 2008)

Geri said:


> Where the heck is Native?



its on small street.

the music was alright but my lord, the staff were _moody as_. the bouncer made me take my beret off on the way in, presumably to check that i wasn't hiding a handgun or some crack underneath it. it wasn't the jolliest of places, but i had a nice time nonetheless.

btw- my search for a 'less off- it crowd' is not on the basis of some judgmental loathing of boozeing or drug- taking; i'm a dorty recovering alchie, still in fairly early recovery, and find being around people who are drug- fucked a bit discombobulating because of that. just in case anyone thought i was being sneery.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Woman 40s, likes dance music eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are plenty of decent nights in Bris!! And how would you know anyway as you profess to not have gone out dancing for a few years? Huh? Huh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> There are plenty of decent nights in Bris!! And how would you know anyway as you profess to not have gone out dancing for a few years? Huh? Huh?


I suppose now they've banned smoking things are on the up, but I would be looking for somewhere playing sophisticated deep house or jazzy drum and bass, where the clientele are _at least_ old enough to be served alcohol.


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2008)

I see Norman Jay is playing there this weekend.


----------



## xenon (Jan 31, 2008)

I dunno. Not one for much clubbing and what not. Gigs, bars, boozers more my thing. 

</ 2 penneth>


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 31, 2008)

What area is she in and can she sing? She could always join my local choir- we go to the pub after!!


----------

